# Do The Seasonal Climate Changes Alter Your Daily Routines?



## fmdog44 (Aug 9, 2018)

The heat/humidity cancel my morning walks for a couple months so I stationary bike. Outdoor stuff goes on the shelf in general until it cools down. I can handle the southern winters.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm with you FM....give me any season but summer cuz of the high humidity days when I can't breathe outside for more than five minutes so it limits me with walking our beagle and doing gardening....and I already take an allergy pill to control the sneezing and itching that Spring brings with the high pollen counts and bug bites in Summer, ugh.....I'll take the cool and cold weather any day.....bring on Autumn!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 9, 2018)

It sure does

Normally, I get up too early, get on the web, nosh, get sleepy, have what I call 'the 2nd sleep'
usually around 5A to 6:30ish
begin my day

The last few days, temps flirting with 100°F, I get up around 5A...and git after it

crashing into the tub around 3P






Sunbathing dry

and taking a nap in the cool of the cabin
awake around 5-P
work a bit on whatever project 

....and

here I am

fresh as a dried daisy


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2018)

Sounds like a great routine to me Gary and you look so natural in that outdoors tub.....with all your can't be mistaken for a swimming pool right?


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 9, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> Sounds like a great routine to me Gary and you look so natural in that outdoors tub.....with all your can't be mistaken for a swimming pool right?



It's a life

a cabin in the mountains life


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 10, 2018)

The summer heat here changes my routine a lot.  Heat makes me crabby and impatient and if I get too overheated I feel sick and dizzy. So during the summer I try to schedule anything I have to get done very early in the day or at night.  I've been known to be doing my vacuuming at 4:00 AM.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 10, 2018)

In summer if we have days on end with  heat/humidity,I don't take my3rd& last walk of the day,early afternoon around 1:30,my energy is zapped Instead.I'll take 2 of the 3 walks in the morning before it gets too hot
In winter,my walking routine depends on couple factors:
how cold it is,how much snow on ground,if the sidewalks are shoveled,always a challenge when they are not
The only time I won't go outside for my walks, there is a blizzard,winds are over 30mph,windchill is -10 or lower. Instead to get some exercise,,,I'll walk up/down the stairs to the basement couple of times,luckily my apt is on 3rd floor.I take the stairs daily
In the fall when its not as light around 6:30,I always wear a yellow reflector vest on my 1st walk of the day Sue


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 10, 2018)

I check my weather rock!!!
.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 10, 2018)

6 months of winter is no fun either with storms and freezing temperatures.

And the short days means people get depressed.

So it's a trade off.

Millions of Canadians so to the southern states in the winter because they can't handle winter and they don't miss it.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 10, 2018)

I like to head down to the south end of the city on hot days.  The land juts out in a point about 1/3 mile wide  surrounded by water. On a clear day, you can see the Elizabeth Islands with Martha's Vineyard right behind them, and large ships heading for the Cape Cod Canal.  There's usually a nice breeze and it's pleasantly cooler than at our home which is about 8 miles inland.
Conversely, being right at the ocean's edge, our winters are more moderate than folks further inland.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 10, 2018)

Our heat and horrible humidity, during summer, keeps us from taking our boat out, something that never happened when we lived in Colorado. 97% humidity at 7AM here is sure different than 50% there at the same time.  Really thought we could live here forever when we moved here to Jacksonville, Florida in Jan 2009, but have sure changed our minds in the last two years. Hitting a local lake there at 9AM, was much better than getting on the river here at 9AM. Here, we can really sweat just cruising around. And, sure can't take our boat out year-around, like we were told. Take our boat out when the daytime high can be 45 degrees...…...never!

Heat and humidity also keeps us from going to the range and doing some target shooting. 

Heck, none of our family, from So California, even want to visit us in the summer due to the weather here. Actually, they don't want to come out here at all. 

For numerous days now, we've been having some torrential rains in the afternoon. Even with the humidity, we are going to TRY and get our boat out on the water this coming weekend...….in the morning. After paying yearly boat insurance and SeaTow (a must in Florida), we definitely need to get it out on the water very soon.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 10, 2018)

In the warmer weather we have the top up on the car and the AC on.  As it moderates we enjoy motoring in the open air.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 10, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> It's a life
> 
> a cabin in the mountains life



(meant to add 'with all your amenities at hand ) and sooo peaceful.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 10, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Our heat and horrible humidity, during summer, keeps us from taking our boat out, something that never happened when we lived in Colorado. 97% humidity at 7AM here is sure different than 50% there at the same time.  Really thought we could live here forever when we moved here to Jacksonville, Florida in Jan 2009, but have sure changed our minds in the last two years. Hitting a local lake there at 9AM, was much better than getting on the river here at 9AM. Here, we can really sweat just cruising around. And, sure can't take our boat out year-around, like we were told. Take our boat out when the daytime high can be 45 degrees...…...never!
> 
> Heat and humidity also keeps us from going to the range and doing some target shooting.
> 
> ...



I lived in Tampa Florida for 16 years CR....you couldnt pay me to live in Fla again....the humidity and bugs was the pitts.....I know what you're going thru....if you're not in the AC you better be in a swimming pool!


----------



## Colleen (Aug 10, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I check my weather rock!!!
> .
> View attachment 54887



Haha...too funny  

We live in NW AZ. Our elevation is 3500 ft. so we don't get the blistering heat like Phoenix and Bullhead City (Laughlin, NV). If our humidity gets to 20%...it's HUMID! Normal is usually 10% or less.

We have our morning coffee about 7am out on the back patio. We turn on the ceiling fan out there and enjoy the hummingbirds at the feeders and look at the beautiful mountain ranges that we can see 360*. It's been "cool" in the morning...around 82*. By noon it's 102*.


----------



## drifter (Aug 10, 2018)

My routine does not change much from Summer to Winter. I'm inside mostly. I did miss a dryer climate when I first moved to Oklahoma a few years ago. Here in Oklahoma, the elevation is about 1170 feet whereas in west Texas where I moved from it is over 3200 feet. Generally speaking, the higher the dryer, the lower climes realizes more humidity. I probably walk a little more in the Fall of the year.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2018)

The heat and humidity, especially this year, are keeping me and most of my friends and neighbors indoors. In nice weather, I like to go out for walks. 

I'd like to go to the pool tomorrow, but they're predicting thunderstorms, which we've been having a lot of this summer. If I can get myself moving early in the day, and it isn't raining yet, maybe I'll chance it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 11, 2018)

I feel like I walked into a brick wall when the heat and humidity rises. I need to get a lot of weeding done and other gardening projects but I'll just wait it out. I want to enjoy gardening and not call it a chore.


----------

